# Ruf Ehrenfeste



## Exact (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo weiss jemand ob es eine Wiederholbare Quest zur Rufsteigerung bei der Ehrenfeste gibt ?
Wenn ja wo ? Wäre euch sehr Dankbar hab schon fast alle Quests durch aber noch nix gefunden !

Mfg
Exact


----------



## Böze (18. Januar 2007)

Exact schrieb:


> Hallo weiss jemand ob es eine Wiederholbare Quest zur Rufsteigerung bei der Ehrenfeste gibt ?
> Wenn ja wo ? Wäre euch sehr Dankbar hab schon fast alle Quests durch aber noch nix gefunden !
> 
> Mfg
> Exact




habsch noch net von gehört sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronBrutzler (18. Januar 2007)

geh einfach ins bollwerk und kessel da bekommt man genug ruf punkte bin jetzt fast schon respektvoll^^


----------



## Manani (19. Januar 2007)

Habe da noch nicht so drauf geachtet, Instanzenbesuche sind bei sowas natürlich immer eine gute Wahl. Ruf, XP und auch nette Gegenstände, was will man mehr. Die Quest "Höllenfeuerbefestigungen" http://www.buffed.de/?q=10106 ist auf jeden Fall wiederholbar. Ob es dafür aber auch Ruf gibt (fürs Erledigen/Abgeben der Marken) wird hoffentlich ein anderer wissen.


----------



## AhLuuum (19. Januar 2007)

Nein, doch kann man sich fuer 5 der erhaltenen Marken ein Item holen, welches eine halbe Stunde lang die in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle erhaltenen Ruf- und Erfahrungspunkte um 25% erhöht(kann sein, dass ich mich irre; ich finde das Item z.Zt. nicht)


----------



## zulsar (19. Januar 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Nein, doch kann man sich fuer 5 der erhaltenen Marken ein Item holen, welches eine halbe Stunde lang die in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle erhaltenen Ruf- und Erfahrungspunkte um 25% erhöht(kann sein, dass ich mich irre; ich finde das Item z.Zt. nicht)



Fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



25% mehr Ruf und 5% !! mehr Erfahrung....wäre sonst echt imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rest stimmt


----------



## bishop13 (22. Mai 2007)

Die Befestigungsquest ist wiederholbar, gibt auf LvL 70 als Mensch jedesmal 11 Ruf (Nichtmensch entspr. weniger), 3 Marken und um die 33 Silber.

Ausserdem ist man drauf angewiesen, dass die gegnerische Fraktion die Türme wieder zurück holt, sonst ist nach einmal Schluss...Die Quest ist noch nerviger als Farmen, also lieber Zerschmetterte Hallen oder (wenn man schon respektvoll ist) Bollwerk und Kessel heroisch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floooh (2. Juli 2007)

bishop13 schrieb:


> [...]Die Quest ist noch nerviger als Farmen[...]


nervig sind vor allem die 70er, die meinen, sie bräuchten die marken unbedingt wegen dem rufbonus. die items braucht man doch als 70er nimmer... statt sich ewig mit angehörigen der anderen fraktion anzulegen und arme kleine lowies umzuhauen, nur um ZH mit marke zu machen und bonusruf zu kassieren, sollte man lieber 1x mehr ZH gehen. bringt 100%ig mehr!
ne marke hält ne halbe stunde, da macht man, sagen wir 1000 ruf x0,25 = 250 ruf zusätzlich zu den tausend. braucht man ne viertelstunde (was ich bezweifle, die sch**e dauert sicher länger) pro 5 ehrenmarken = ruf-bonus-marke hätte man in der gleichen zeit auch n bissl ZH machen können und stünde am ende mit mehr ruf da.

kompletter zh run: ca. 1,5 h - 3000 ruf
mit marke: 3750 ruf
marken farmen: 45 min

=> 3xZH ohne marke ist zeitlich genauso aufwendig wie 2xZH mit marken, bringt aber 9000 ruf statt nur 7500. (ist natürlich nur ne grobe rechnung). und wehe man stirbt, dann ist der effekt weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (2. Juli 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Nein, doch kann man sich fuer 5 der erhaltenen Marken ein Item holen, welches eine halbe Stunde lang die in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle erhaltenen Ruf- und Erfahrungspunkte um 25% erhöht(kann sein, dass ich mich irre; ich finde das Item z.Zt. nicht)


Das Item bekomm ich beim rüstmeister oda?


----------



## floooh (4. Juli 2007)

nope, beim questgeber. zumindest auf hordenseite... 
siehe auch:
Höllenfeuerbefestigungen(allianz)
und
Höllenfeuerbefestigungen(horde)

neben n paar ringen und sockelsteinen gibt's auch noch nette sachen für den schusswaffen-platz(aber eben net nur schusswaffen) und schmuck, das allerdings beim Feldspäher der Horde bzw. dem Feldspäher der Allianz.


----------



## Mirandol (6. Juli 2007)

Also ich bin jetzt auf wohlwollend. Nun hab ich gedacht, daß ich für jeden Kill in den ZH auch Ruf bekomme. Da sich keine Gruppe breitschlagen ließ einen fähigen BM Hunter mitzunehmen bin ich halt mal allein rein und hab einen Mob gelegt...(war schon viel Arbeit^^)..aber Ruf gabs nicht. Gibts den nur wenn man als Gruppe da rein geht, oder muß ich vorher noch ne Quest machen ? War ja beim Sprung von freundlich auf wohlwollend auch so...


----------



## Boggi (6. Juli 2007)

Mirandol schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt auf wohlwollend. Nun hab ich gedacht, daß ich für jeden Kill in den ZH auch Ruf bekomme. Da sich keine Gruppe breitschlagen ließ einen fähigen BM Hunter mitzunehmen bin ich halt mal allein rein und hab einen Mob gelegt...(war schon viel Arbeit^^)..aber Ruf gabs nicht. Gibts den nur wenn man als Gruppe da rein geht, oder muß ich vorher noch ne Quest machen ? War ja beim Sprung von freundlich auf wohlwollend auch so...





Das liegt daran, dass die ersten mobs halt kein ruf geben ,weil man die halt alleine schafft.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man die erste ecke passiert hat sollten die mobs ruf geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (6. Juli 2007)

Mirandol schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt auf wohlwollend. Nun hab ich gedacht, daß ich für jeden Kill in den ZH auch Ruf bekomme. Da sich keine Gruppe breitschlagen ließ einen fähigen BM Hunter mitzunehmen bin ich halt mal allein rein und hab einen Mob gelegt...(war schon viel Arbeit^^)..aber Ruf gabs nicht. Gibts den nur wenn man als Gruppe da rein geht, oder muß ich vorher noch ne Quest machen ? War ja beim Sprung von freundlich auf wohlwollend auch so...



BM ist auch PvP-Skillung des Hunters.
MM ist die Ini-Skillung.

Es will dich keiner mitnehmen weil du als MM mehr Fähigkeiten hast um die Gruppe zu unterstützen(Trueshot Aura, Silencing Shot) und weil du mehr DMG machst und so fast als DD durchgehst.
Aber BM kann nur sein pet buffen und das wars.
Und Pets verrecken häufig in Inis und ohne Pet ist Sense für einen BM-Hunter aber der MM-Hunter kann da immernoch dmg machen.
Deswegen wirst du als Bm net mitgenommen.
Skill um und du wirst mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirandol (8. Juli 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> BM ist auch PvP-Skillung des Hunters.
> MM ist die Ini-Skillung.
> 
> Es will dich keiner mitnehmen weil du als MM mehr Fähigkeiten hast um die Gruppe zu unterstützen(Trueshot Aura, Silencing Shot) und weil du mehr DMG machst und so fast als DD durchgehst.
> ...



Ich hab jetzt auch gehört, daß BM und MM im PvP-Schlachtfeld (spiele auf PvE-Realm) völlig unterschiedlich sein sollen als in den Inis. Ich will jetzt nicht aufm Putz haun, aber ich bin mit meiner eher mäßigen Ausrüstung wenigstens beim gewirkten Schaden oft auf Platz eins oder zwei. Da sind doch bestimmt auch MM Jäger dabei mit besserer Ausrüstung. Die sollten doch mehr Schaden machen. Wie ist das zu erklären?

In Inis hab ich folgende Erfahrung gemacht (wenn ich mal dabei war^^) , ich kann als BM Jäger wenigstens 1 Mob voll beschäftigen und zur Not auch allein legen. Mit der Eisfalle kann ich noch einen Mob für gewisse Zeit aus dem Getümmel halten. Somit bleibt für den Rest der Gruppe die Sache einfacher. Wenns ganz Dicke kommt kann mein Pet auch kurz den Maintank unterstützen indem es die Aggro übernimmt falls er kurz vorm Exit ist. Die Heiler können Mana reggen, weil ich mein Pet selbst mit Heilung für gewisse Zeit am Leben halten kann. Das MM Pet kann ich in solchen Situationen gar im Stall lassen. Das hält die Aggro nicht und ist sofort tot. Also ich denke mir (und da ichs nicht besser weiß frage ich ja), daß für den Weg zum Boss der BM Jäger wenigstens genauso gut ist wie der MM Jäger. Beim Boss sehe ich ein, daß mein Superpet den Mehrschaden des MM Jägers nicht wett macht und es vorallem auf den Schaden ankommt.

Also nochmal kurz: Der Weg zum Boss ist mit dem BM Jäger leichter. Der Boss liegt mit dem MM Jäger schneller. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Anderoth (9. Juli 2007)

So in etwa stimmt es und du bist beliebter weil du zur Not zaubernde Mobs mit dem Unterdrückenden Schuss unterbrechen kannst und weil du die physchischen AP(Nahkampf, Distanzkampf mit Waffen) steigern kannst mit der Volltrefferaura.


----------



## Mirandol (9. Juli 2007)

Hm..da stecke ich ja nun ein wenig in der Klemme. Im PvP ist der BM Jäger besser, im PvE ist der BM Jäger imba..nur für die Inis ist der MM Jäger am besten. Was soll ichn machen wenn grad keine Ini besucht wird? Das Umskillen is ja nu nich alltäglich...oder ich bleibe BM und mache nur Arena. Die Sachen die es dafür gibt sollen an den besten Sachen der Inis ausgerichtet sein. Hab ich auf der Schneestrumseite gelesen.
Naja..aber vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alzaar (10. Juni 2008)

Mirandol schrieb:


> Hm..da stecke ich ja nun ein wenig in der Klemme. Im PvP ist der BM Jäger besser, im PvE ist der BM Jäger imba..nur für die Inis ist der MM Jäger am besten. Was soll ichn machen wenn grad keine Ini besucht wird? Das Umskillen is ja nu nich alltäglich...oder ich bleibe BM und mache nur Arena. Die Sachen die es dafür gibt sollen an den besten Sachen der Inis ausgerichtet sein. Hab ich auf der Schneestrumseite gelesen.
> Naja..aber vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMG, lass Dir so einen Müll bitte NICHT erzählen! BM ist für Inis und Raids absolut spitze. Du bist lange lange (auch in 25er Raids) beim DMG ganz vorne dabei.
Bevor Dich hier wieder irgendwelche gimps mit ihrem Müll verunsichern guck Dir einfach mal im Arsenal die Jäger-Skillungen in den besten Gilden an. Sollte dann für sich sprechen. Wenn Dich nicht eine Gruppe nicht mitnimmt, weil Du BM geskillt bist, sei froh. Die haben keine Ahnung und der run dürfte sehr mies werden ^^
Nur ein Beispiel: bei den letzten First-World-Kills waren immer BM dabei. Guck Dir die Namen auf den Screenshots hier in den Buffed-Meldungen an und dann ab ins Arsenal und Skillung ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Such Dir eine ordentliche Gilde, dann findest Du auch immer Leute für Inis.
Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Kaaper (10. Juni 2008)

Alzaar schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig.



ja du hast fertig und schön eine alte leiche ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: hättest nicht noch 4 wochen warten können?

dann hätten wir sein 1 Jähriges feiern können


----------

